
The Boy Who Heard Too Much (2009) - axiomdata316
http://www.davidkushner.com/article/the-boy-who-heard-too-much
======
cray8cray
Someone needs to get this poor blind kid a job as an ethical social
engineer/hacker to put his talent to good use after prison.

~~~
lnanek2
There have been positive articles lately about hiring any one and giving them
a chance: [https://www.fastcompany.com/90219582/this-company-hired-
anyo...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90219582/this-company-hired-anyone-who-
applied-now-its-starting-a-movement)

~~~
ggggtez
There is a difference between giving someone a chance, and ignoring obvious
signs that a candidate would be a bad choice.

Let the guy work, sure, but not doing the exact thing that he already proved
he couldn't be trusted with.

------
dang
Discussion from back then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=780092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=780092)

Edit: a comment from back then linked to [https://www.wired.com/2008/02/blind-
hacker/?currentPage=all](https://www.wired.com/2008/02/blind-
hacker/?currentPage=all), which still exists and has more background.

